# LIP Puppy drum



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishing LIP yesterday into last night the guys on the end were catching sharks all day then one of them caught this "puppy drum". Measured out to be either 46.5 or 47.5.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The worm has turned now..........Great catch by the way...


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Oh no you dinnnt, you broke the sacred vow of silence for the lip, not supposed to post drum reports, didnt you know???


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

I know they dont like you jigging with braid there, didnt realize you take a vow of silence when you hit the pier. Whatever, they'll live.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i jig with braid all the time. just dont cross people


----------



## Cool Beans (Sep 20, 2012)

Either too small, or too big. . .I want some slot pups to eat!

Nice fishing BTW. . .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice but that aint no puppy. That is a full blown bull red.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I love how quiet the VA and NC boards get this time of year. You know everyone is out there banging fish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dem plankers sure can sink ships..purty werk. Ifn ur in the know, that was a slow nite.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

were the heck is the lip? iv heard of ir but dont know were its at


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Check out the Hotspots link. It's on there under "Sandbridge/Little Island Pier".


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice fish there!

Oh jeez...Drum during the fall along the VB oceanfront...what a secret/revelation.

I never saw a sign down there that says no braid...gimmie a break you mono guys. What's next...I can't use a glass rod?! Maybe inspect my sinkers too?!

OH, BTW....they're(reds) being caught a Seagull too. The tog bite is good there right now too.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how is the spots doing on the piers these days


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

So So on the spots. It picks up when we get a good NNE blow, then backs out when the wind does...typical.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

water temps are dropping like hotrocks, so the fall bite should be a killer one this year!
NICE PUP TURNED BULL!
the trout ,weakfish, bite has been awesome too!


----------

